
Prince William's wife Kate admitted into hospital in early stages of labor - p37307
http://www.today.com/news/prince-williams-wife-kate-admitted-hospital-early-stages-labor-1C9846018
======
p37307
I posted this just moments before sharing this link over at G+ at 3:03 am.
News coming and going I am writing this because every device in the house just
went off with breaking news alerts. It's 3am. Looks like another item for the
obsessed will soon be over. First, the Zimmerman Trial is over, next the
infant Prince will be born. Soon that Glee stars passing will be a one time
news story. In the near future Snowden may or may not be freed from that
Airport in Russia. What will the media pick to be the next
national/international discussion? What options can we take to shut our
devices down at a certain time to prevent mass alarms for so called breaking
news.

------
Piskvorrr
_Hacker_ news? How?

~~~
Dekku
Instant app anyone? :D

~~~
p37307
Exactly, at 3am this morning every device in the house went off giving the
announcement. My only fault with posting this was I got distracted before I
started the conversation by with editing this post:
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/106420735876542072423/posts/DZ9G...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/106420735876542072423/posts/DZ9G4WJHsAF)
News coming and going I am writing this because every device in the house just
went off with breaking news alerts. It's 3am. Looks like another item for the
obsessed will soon be over. First, the Zimmerman Trial is over, next the
infant Prince will be born. Soon that Glee stars passing will be a one time
news story. In the near future Snowden may or may not be freed from that
Airport in Russia. What will the media pick to be the next
national/international discussion? What options can we take to shut our
devices down at a certain time to prevent mass alarms for so called breaking
news.

------
gregmorton
I really don't care that much.

